

Ask HN: Moving to Boston need Hacker/Developer Advice - chanjunc

So I'm planning a move up to Boston from Raleigh around Aug/Sept. I was wondering if any local Boston people had any advice on where to live (somewhere close to BU). I'm a software developer with front end, back end web and mobile dev experience so hopefully it would be close to an array of dev companies/startups where I can find a job. Also any advice on finding a job in Boston? Any help would be awesome!!!
======
aoprisan
There are a lot of tech companies in Burlington/Waltham area, as well as the
downtown Boston are (where I live and work). Honestly, the easiest way to get
started is to join LinkedIn, build your network, join a lot of job groups and
start networking with people working at those companies. Sites like indeed.com
and developerauction.com are pretty good as well.

